# Italian Health Insurance



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....i would be grateful for any names and/or links to Italian health insurance companies. I am looking for alternates to places like BUPA etc.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

INA sells a limited emergency medical policy ("INA-Assistalia") via the post office for about 98€ per year primarily geared to foreign students. They also sell other policies, of course. You might also check SaniCard, Filo diretto, and Alliaz RAS (in no particular order).

You may be able to buy into the Italian public medical system or receive complementary coverage depending on your status in Italy.


----------

